# Looking for a particular soap mold



## ahha:-) (Jan 14, 2013)

Would anyone be kind to help me with finding 6 cavity soap molds out of plastic that produce an indvidual half round 5oz soap...thanks


----------



## Genny (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't know where you live, but here's some in Canada http://www.lblossom.com/soapers/index.html
in Europe  http://www.gracefruit.com/accessories/six-cavity-soap-mould.html

I used to have the one's from Tony's, but ended up selling them off long ago.  I really wish I wouldn't have because I loved those things


----------



## Pears (Jan 15, 2013)

The same mould is available on ebay.co.uk, if you happen to be in the UK.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Soap-Moul...rfts_Candle_SoapMaking_EH&hash=item3f20d778d0


----------



## kanutta (Jan 12, 2014)

I recently bought this type of mold from Gracefruit, thinking it was silicone, but it's polypropylene. How will I get the soap out of the mold, will cp release easily or do I have to line them or grease them first?


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 12, 2014)

Use Pam or store brand, it works great for mold release


----------

